# TV unused for 2 years



## vtrao (May 2, 2016)

Hi,

I bought an LG 55" LED Smart 3D HDTV (55LM6200) in 2013 May - used it for an year and then had to place it in a storage unit in Minnesota for two years. The storage unit is climate controlled at about 55 degreesF. I got the TV out last week and I am moving it to Texas and so it will be on a freight trailer for about 7-8 days. It has been packed with some bubble wrap and some cushion in a UHaul sold plasma TV box.

Now that the TV hasn't been turned on in 2 years, I was wondering what precautions I need to take before I turn it on in my apartment in Texas when it arrives.

Please let me know if you need more details. Thanks!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Some TVs at the store have been there a long time. Unless someone can point out a pitfall, IMO just plug her in, hook up an antenna or paid service and enjoy.


----------



## strollin (Sep 28, 2015)

At most, you'd want to bring the TV inside and let it reach room temperature before turning it on. This is usually only important when bringing it in from having been out in extreme cold because condensation could form.


----------



## Sheena Phalke (Sep 12, 2017)

If you have packed and placed the TV so cautiously than I believe you should not face any problem. Yet let the TV temperature (inside the box get acclimatize with outside temperature)
I suggest do not use the TV for 2 days and then turn it on.


----------

